# How many meals for a 5 month old



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi All

I am currently feeding my two puppies three times a day but even though Daisy eats all three, Remy doesnt really bother with the middle meal (and doesnt always eat all of the other two meals...) When do people think is the right time to start cutting back to two meals a day?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

i would say around now if he only eats them two meals. I wouldnt really know mine free-feed. I leave down 2 big bowls and they pick and eat whenever they want really


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I feed billy 2 at 5 months. He never eats it all tho x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Jake has never eaten 3 meals a day and I have had him since he was 9 1/2 weeks old., I still offered him it though and when I realised it was a waste of time as it remained untouched I cut him down to 2 meals.

Jake is now 8 months old or will be on Wednesday, I put down some dry food on a morning around 8am which he never touches and then around 1-2pm I put down some wet food mixed with Kibble and he eats all of this (though not in one go usually over a few hours) he then gets a treat around 6ish.

He is fine weight wise and he's never been a greedy dog, in fact he has biscuits etc hidden all around the house lol

So if I were you I wouldn't worry about cutting down to 2 feeds a day, as long as he is not loosing weight and is fit and healthy he'll be okay.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Raindancer411 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am currently feeding my two puppies three times a day but even though Daisy eats all three, Remy doesnt really bother with the middle meal (and doesnt always eat all of the other two meals...) *When do people think is the right time to start cutting back to two meals a day?*


When they're ready, basically. When they tell you they are. And it sounds like Remy is doing just that. 

Jazz is 7 months, and has been fed 2X a day for a while now. I think since she was about 4 months old, maybe? And that's because she started not being terribly interested in that midday meal, so I just stopped it. I'm very conscious of my dogs' weight, and I didn't want to put food down for her that she'd just eat out of boredom rather than being actually hungry and ready for it. 

Both mine are fed 2X a day, and they eat all their food when it's put down. That's because I've monitored carefully how much they'll eat at a sitting, versus how much they'll consume that increases their weight, and have found an appropriate balance for each of them. Jazz is still growing so I monitor her differently than I do Tango, who's been at his mature weight for about a year now. 

In your case, the only thing I'd be watchful for is that Daisy isn't eating Remy's leftovers and gaining extra weight.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Darla still gets fed 4 times a day at just over 4 months.
She eats the lot too, lol


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you all  I did want to do free feeding and Remy would I think, but with Daisy its not possible. She is a stomach on legs and I have to sit with them both when they are eating to make sure Daisy doesnt get Remy's... Will do three meals today and swap to two tomorrow and see how they go


----------



## MangosMama (Oct 7, 2009)

I put food out 3 times a day. My Mango(5 mos @ a little over 3lbs) eats alot at breakfast, then very little around lunch time. Then at dinner she eats alot. So I'm guessing she's down to 2 meals.

My Guava(3 mos @ almost 4lbs) is a little fatty. I've had her for one week. She was spoiled with treats and table scraps from her previous owner, so she's got a pot belly. She eats all meals lol and gives me big presents all day while Mango's only a little.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Raindancer411 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am currently feeding my two puppies three times a day but even though Daisy eats all three, Remy doesnt really bother with the middle meal (and doesnt always eat all of the other two meals...) When do people think is the right time to start cutting back to two meals a day?


My puppy was on 2 meals a day at 3 months...she's a small one, too, at only 3 lbs as a matured dog.


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

Well I would like to put them on dry food in the morning and wet food/mixer biscuits in the evening eventually - but that is going to be changed in a month or so as of Daisy's sensitive tummy. I want to give her time to adjust back to the IAMs first before I add anything new...


----------

